# Your Holiday Photos



## Lauri & The Gang (Jun 28, 2001)

I thought it would be fun to have one thread with all of our holiday photos. New, old - doesn't matter!!

I'll start off with that classic ... The GSD Christmas Tree











Another favorite - Mauser was only a couple months old at the time:











And this one ...


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

Love all those, Lauri! That last one is amazing, is that from this year? I haven't seen it before.


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

Here are the professional pictures we've had taken:

Keefer, December 2005










Dena & Keefer, December 2007




























December 2006



















And Keefer & Halo at home, December 2009










We didn't have a tree last year, so no 2010 pictures. We just put the tree up yesterday, I need to get some pics, but I think the dogs need some holiday bling to wear!


----------



## krystyne73 (Oct 13, 2010)

This years, Macy wouldn't sit next to Max for the photo....


----------



## Melina (Feb 20, 2010)

Whoops, Didn't see this until just now. I just made a thread with a picture in it, sorry. Anyway, here's my cheap cell phone photo:


----------



## Barb E (Jun 6, 2004)

From a few years ago - The thought bubble above Dante's head would be
"Hey lady, you promised me you'd never dress me up"


----------



## GatorDog (Aug 17, 2011)

My goofball, Aiden.


----------



## Miss Molly May (Feb 19, 2010)

Well we went to petsmart and my wife convinced me to have Molly's pic taken with Santa! Molly did great but Santa was a little nervous he grab her by the collar tightly and literally lifted her of the ground. We had to tell Santa to relax she is very friendly. It cost 10$ and 5$ went to the spca

View attachment 13351


----------



## Lauri & The Gang (Jun 28, 2001)

Cassidy's Mom said:


> Love all those, Lauri! That last one is amazing, is that from this year? I haven't seen it before.


Nope - that was from a couple years ago. The puppies in the basket are Kaynya's first litter.

I think we might be tempting fate if we tried to bring the 3 Cresteds, Cocker, Corgi mix, GSD, GSD mix and 3 cats!! Hey - But I'd be willing to try!!


----------



## fuzzybunny (Apr 29, 2011)

This one is from last year










This is from 2 years ago when Jazz was 3.5 months old


----------



## kess&ellie (Jan 14, 2008)

Here is my Christmas card this year -











and this one with Santa from last weekend.


----------



## gsdraven (Jul 8, 2009)

2008
Raven 









2009 
Raven and Batman (my fav foster ever - he had been adopted the previous Christmas and was visitng for the holidays)









Raven 









Kaiser 2010 - Merry Christmas to me!









Kaiser 2011









We aren't doing a tree this year so no pics of all the kids.


----------



## Wolfiesmom (Apr 10, 2010)

This is my card this year..


----------



## Zisso (Mar 20, 2009)

These aren't Cards but our pics from last year. 
Nadia, always happy to oblige, no matter what it is









Zisso....not so much! LOL


----------



## Melina (Feb 20, 2010)

New picture


----------



## SitUbuSit (Aug 1, 2011)

LOL! These are amazing. GatorDog, your Aiden was born to mug for the camera.

Here's Batman with Santa in FL. 3 weeks til he comes home!


----------



## arycrest (Feb 28, 2006)

:dancingtree: All the pictures are great!


----------



## CookieTN (Sep 14, 2008)




----------



## Rahrah (Oct 30, 2011)

This is what Fenrir thinks of the Santa hat!


----------



## Anastasia (Oct 7, 2011)

I didn't think I was going to be able to have Jacks picture taken with Santa because he's only had two sets of shots. My vet did a fundraiser and had Santa pics so I went in a few minutes before it was scheduled to start and he was the first on Santa's lap and then back out to the car! The picture is not the greatest but I am so happy to have it, he is 9 weeks old to the day.








[/IMG]


----------



## LibertyBelle (Dec 19, 2011)

*Liberty and Santa*

Liberty was confused and just wanted to be done with the photo so she could come back over to us (mainly my son). She hates being out of his sight.


----------



## FG167 (Sep 22, 2010)

No tree this year or dog-wear but here are my pups with their gifts


----------



## DaveWallerCB (Jul 26, 2011)




----------

